# How to read the GPU temperature



## leidola (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello!

I'm interested in how you read the gpu temperature in your software? Do you directly access the LM63 chip via the I2C bus or does the ATI-driver export the temperature?

There is a project called lm_sensors  which does hardware monitoring for various sensor chips. They write the following about LM63:



> [LM63] Found on some ATI graphics adapters. Temperature part is more or less compatible with the LM86, support could be added to the lm90 driver. However, we could not access the LM63 chips on these boards so far. It didn't show on any of the 4 known I2C busses of the graphics adapter. Until we know how to access it, there is no point in supporting the chip.



It would be cool if you could share some knowledge   

Ciao,

Olaf


----------



## zealot`grr (Sep 6, 2004)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=2048#post2048

this thread might help you - oh and well, AtiTool supports those monitoring chips


----------



## leidola (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks, but I know that I have such a chip on my ATI card. Perhaps I didn't write clearly what I wanted to know.

Let's say I wana write an application that shall display the temperature of the GPU. Where can I read the value from? Does the catalyst driver provide it or do yo access the sensor through the I2C bus?


----------

